# New comedy zombie ebook out now!



## dawnofthedave (Oct 27, 2012)

Dawn of the Dave - Dean Scurlock- amazon Kindle Store - free downloadable kindle app available

For only 99c, please buy this new ebook about Dave Driscoll, an assistant manager in a shop that employs himself and his uncle, the manager, thrown into a fight for survival in post-apocalyptic suburbia where the zombies are the least of his worries. Along for the ride is Linda, his right-wing gun-totting mother-in-law, the local priest Father Nathaniel whose favourite choice of weapon is a three foot mahogany crucifix and Kai, work colleague to Dave's wife Sally. Kai likes Sally. Dave doesn't like Kai.

Dawn of the Dave takes a dark, comedic look at a post-apocalyptic suburban world through the eyes of 35yr old sandal-wearing, carpet shop Assistant Manager Dave Driscoll, married to school teacher Sally, six months pregnant with their first child. The story centres on the myriad of human relationships that we become entangled in as we stagger into the real world in our late teens to twenties. We come to know people that we can happily say goodbye to at the end of the day so that we can moan about their individual quirks that we can’t stand. However, with a zombie apocalypse as its catalyst, the characters are forced to unite with the people they can’t really stand and live with them for twenty four hours a day as the world as they knew it, and their middle class comforts, start to slowly fall away. 

Dave is obsessed with the minutiae of everyday life – such as the etiquette of toileting in another person’s home; should Christmas films be cancelled in an apocalypse – everyday life being something he’s never fully come to grips with. A gun-toting mother-in-law in tow, along with the local priest, Father Nathaniel, whom Dave hopes to tap for a Christening discount, they come across Sally’s colleague Kai, art teacher who leads them to their main sanctuary, the Primary/Comprehensive school that he and Sally work in.

Dawn of the Dave is focused more on heart than gore, a humourous look at how we interact with each other in society at large and behind the often claustrophobic four walls of our dwellings. Who are the real monsters – the humans or the undead? A ‘zombie’ = mindless, unthinking violence whereas a neo-Nazi = violence based on conscious free will and ‘ideology’. Are the ‘undead’ a reflection of the darker side of humanity, where reason and judgement is removed?
The ending finds Dave and Linda, his mother-in-law, fighting the dark forces of humanity, rather than the ‘zombies, remnants of where humanity and society can go drastically wrong.


----------



## Juli Draney (Oct 22, 2012)

This sounds fantastic, Dave!!! I am going to download it!! My book is the one right below this one. Cheers and much success with your uber-cool and very valid human topic!! Did I mention I live in Idaho?! LOL

Juli


----------

